# Building PC growbox need Electrical help



## Bublonichronic (Jan 2, 2010)

whats up, i was trying to build a PCgrowbox but cant figure out the wiring...i want to try and connect the 2 PCfans and the CFL lights to the PC power supply...but know nothing as a electrician and was hoping the fine people at this site would help me out..some pics to try and better show what i wanna do...any help or advice will be well appreciated


----------



## riddleme (Jan 2, 2010)

The PC fans will just need to be conected to the yellow and black wires coming out of the pwr supply.

Here is the rub if it is an ATX pwr supply, on the big motherboard plug ,your gonna have to connect the dark green wire to a black wire to get the pwr supply to turn on (motherboard turns it on)

if it's an older AT type supply no prob

the pwr supply will not run your CFL's you will have to get 110 AC to em

I work on em every day 

PS I looked again yours is an ATX


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 2, 2010)

For PC fans I use an old GameCube power block, it's 12v 3a. You can pretty much use any power adapter in the 9-12v range with at least .5a per fan.

To start an ATX PSU you need to add a little jumper like this:


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Jan 2, 2010)

The advice above is right. But as far as wiring the whole thing up.. take the power supply out. It takes up too much room, especially in a tower of that size. You can check out my PC box for an idea or two? I'll post a link for you.


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 2, 2010)

That's why I suggested the power block first, you want as much space as possible.


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Jan 2, 2010)

My PC Grow Box


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 2, 2010)

alright thanks for all the good feedback guys...but to make sure im understanding, 
Riddlem: i connect the green wire from the motherboard choard(the biggest mess of wires) to a single black chord from the motherboard (or all black ones on MB?)...like wired to itself? then that should allow my fans to turn on by just being plugged in on turning it on? sorry if im not understanding hella stoned and super dumb
Reelfiles: i dont exactly understand what a jumper is, and where can i get one?
ThinkGreen: im about to go threw your journal right now man thanks for the link


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 2, 2010)

Dude, don't put a motherboard in there LOL

Just take a wire and strip the insulation off the ends, then insert both ends into the power connector like this:



See the bracket looking thing on the right of the connector, that's where you gotta put the wire, it's black to black not green to black.



Then just hook up your fans to the 4pin molex connectors


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 2, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Dude, don't put a motherboard in there LOL
> 
> Just take a wire and strip the insulation off the ends, then insert both ends into the power connector like this:
> 
> ...


 alright so i can just cut any black one off the MB chord to use right as the bridge right?


----------



## riddleme (Jan 2, 2010)

yes all black wires are ground


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 2, 2010)

Uhm.. what don't cut any wires.. wtf?

Correction, I was mistaken it is black to green wire.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 2, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Uhm.. what don't cut any wires.. wtf?
> 
> Correction, I was mistaken it is black to green wire.


ok so i should go buy a wire to use as the bridge from green to black? 
like in the pic


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 2, 2010)

You don't have _*any*_ wires in the house*?* You can even use a paper clip. What you smokin' over there?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMyjm7_ag88


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 2, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> You don't have _*any*_ wires in the house*?* You can even use a paper clip. What you smokin' over there?


 ahha, smokin G13thai super skunk at the moment...but like i said i know nothing about wiring and electrical...like NOTHING...i just dont wanna get electrocute..but i do have paper clips..imma give it a try and see how it turnes out man thanks again


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 2, 2010)

Ahh that's explains it, I got the Blueberry right now 

Just check out the youtube vid, I posted. It's only 12v, you'll be fine brother.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 2, 2010)

yeaaa man! when those fans started up i was so stoked you dont even know..awsomeness, now all i gotta do is get those light connected to that bitch..any ideas of how i can do that?..i know i see CFLs being used but i dont know what i would need or how i would connect them all to the power suply.


----------



## riddleme (Jan 2, 2010)

You CAN NOT connect them to the pwr supply


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 2, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Ahh that's explains it, I got the Blueberry right now
> 
> Just check out the youtube vid, I posted. It's only 12v, you'll be fine brother.


 what vids urs man?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 2, 2010)

riddleme said:


> You CAN NOT connect them to the pwr supply


 hmm..so how can i fit 3 or 4 CFLs in there? i see people with V sockets but i can ever find them at home depot...


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 2, 2010)

I posted this earlier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMyjm7_ag88

You can't run lights off the PSU. your CFLs need 110v and the PSU only supplies 12v. You are going to have to run an extension chord to your "PC" and buy some light sockets with chords.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 2, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> I posted this earlier:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMyjm7_ag88
> 
> You can't run lights off the PSU. your CFLs need 110v and the PSU only supplies 12v. You are going to have to run an extension chord to your "PC" and buy some light sockets with chords.


 nice video bro...i love learning some new shit about something i use everyday but have no idea about...but you know a good place to find the multi socket CFL outlets..iv seen them on RIU before, just never in a store.


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 2, 2010)

Here ya go:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Y-SOCKET-ADAPTOR-DUAL-BULB-SOCKET-MEDIUM-BASE_W0QQitemZ220459343538QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3354669eb2

or here 

http://www.goodmart.com/products/1135824.htm


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 2, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Y-SOCKET-ADAPTOR-DUAL-BULB-SOCKET-MEDIUM-BASE_W0QQitemZ220459343538QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3354669eb2
> 
> ...


 alright man, thanks again to everyone who helped me out here. imma go smoke a bleez n watch silva whoop on rashad hopefully ill finish up my PC cab tomorrow.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 3, 2010)

what up fellaz, was wondering if i can get more help..since i am gonna have to use a power strip for my lights, but its easier and adds to the "stealth" of my growcase to have the comps. pws suply in the case..in a nutshell can i cut the un-used cables on the comps. pwr suply to get rid of some of the clutter? and just keep the 1 set of cables i need to wire my fans(and MotherBoard for power)? or would i be better of just trying to stuff them in a corner and covering with mylar?


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 3, 2010)

I wouldn't cut them in case you need them later on. Just use some wire ties and bundle it up nicely. There might be a little space above the PSU, depending on the case, you might be able to just tuck the wires up in there. Why do you keep mentioning the motherboard? I hope you're not planning on running an actual PC in that case while growing in it LOL


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 3, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> I wouldn't cut them in case you need them later on. Just use some wire ties and bundle it up nicely. There might be a little space above the PSU, depending on the case, you might be able to just tuck the wires up in there. Why do you keep mentioning the motherboard? I hope you're not planning on running an actual PC in that case while growing in it LOL


lol,no i was just using that to describe the chord with the PS on it..but i dont really intend to use the PS or the case ever again, giving it to my bro so he can start a little grow..so if it wont destroy the unit or anythig like that id rather just cut all the bs out and have only fan wires..


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok that's called the 20 or 24 pin ATX power connector. If you're not going to use the PSU again, I don't see why you couldn't just cut the wires as long as you cap them off.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 3, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Ok that's called the 20 or 24 pin ATX power connector. If you're not going to use the PSU again, I don't see why you couldn't just cut the wires as long as you cap them off.


 right on bro, i just cut them n wrapd some tape around the tips... and i finished it up so here are some pics.. gotta admitt im a little proud even tho its not 100% light proof and temps are a little high in the 80s almost 90s, but again thanks for all the help


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks good brother. You can always buy some higher CFM fans and put them on a fan controller, that would also fill up one of those drive bays. I would raise that plant up, a bit close to the light.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 19, 2010)

what up ya'll, alright im sure im doing somthing stupidly wrong but still need help, but..so a guy askd me to build him a PC grow box so i said "sure just buy the parts and ill slap it together" but now i feel like a real j.o. caus i cant get the fans to work...i thought it was as simple as just wiring red to red black to black, to any old cell phone charger....so i first tryd with a 5.0V caharger...and i got 1 of the fans to come on(the bigger one)....so after fuckin with some things trying to get the other fan on, i now cant get either fan to run....i even went out and bought a 6.0V charger and some 6.0V fans...and when i hoookd them up still nothing....what am i doing wrong? i know not much to fuck up... but i cant get them to turn on...any help would b great


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 19, 2010)

Those fans are meant to run at 12v, 7v minumum, but I wouldn't recommend anything less than 9v. Make sure the charger can supply enough amps to the fans too, other wise you'll burn it out. .5a per fan should be plenty.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 19, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Those fans are meant to run at 12v, 7v minumum, but I wouldn't recommend anything less than 9v. Make sure the charger can supply enough amps to the fans too, other wise you'll burn it out. .5a per fan should be plenty.


 alright thats what i was thinking...but couldnt get the fans to work with the 5.v i i did somthing kinda stupid.... i used a regular old extention cord, i had already cut, i hookd em up n plugd em in, it made a crazy electric sound and little bit of smoke came out the fan along with a burnt smell...i only had it in the socket for like 3 seconds before i pulld it, you think i burnd the fans out in that short time? also i dont think i mentiond that the fans i have are antec, one is 140mm the other 120mm i believe...and they say "3 speed" and they have the red black power, and 3 tiny red, black, yellow, which im thinking is the speed settings...what do i need to do with those wires? i tryd just picking one and linking it on to one of the power wires, but still nothing


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 19, 2010)

The fans are dead. Buy new ones and just use the main red and black wires. Don't buy special fans, the speed settings won't work unless used with a motherboard in a working PC.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 19, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> The fans are dead. Buy new ones and just use the main red and black wires. Don't buy special fans, the speed settings won't work unless used with a motherboard in a working PC.


 alright, the fans came with the case so its not really a big loss since the case was 49.99, but would the fans have workd if i didnt burn them? just not have speed settings? or do they need a motherboard period?


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 19, 2010)

No, they would have worked fine, but like you said without the variable speed. I said get basic fans because they are cheaper. Also try to stick with fans over 120mm since smaller fans make a lot of noise.


----------

